# All-Wall coupons?



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I hope this isn't OT but I'm ordering a bunch of various sized stainless knives (no offense to you trowel guys lol) and was wondering if AW ever has coupon codes or where to get them? I've bought a few hundred $$ from them this year which is nothing for you auto tapers but it would be nice if I could get at free shipping or something sometimes...

Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Order from WallTools instead.
Because you're a Drywall Talk member you get 10% off.
And any purchase over $200 you get a free shirt! You can choose between white, black or red. :thumbsup:
http://www.walltools.com/wall-tools-tee-shirt.html
Oh! Also, with every purchase you accumulate Wall Points which can be redeemed for future purchases.


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool, I appreciate the heads up!


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Hey guys, I hope this isn't OT but I'm ordering a bunch of various sized stainless knives (no offense to you trowel guys lol) and was wondering if AW ever has coupon codes or where to get them? I've bought a few hundred $$ from them this year which is nothing for you auto tapers but it would be nice if I could get at free shipping or something sometimes...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeremy


DONT KNOW IF YOU GUYS KNOW ABOUT ZORO TOOLS, THEY ARE A GOOD SOURCE FOR TONS OF STUFF, I SPENDS HUNDREDS THERE EVERY MONTH (AND SAVE HUNDREDS TOO) AND THERE ARE COUPON CODES + FREE UPS GROUND ON ORDERS OVER $50.
I JUST LOOKED FOR KNIVES AND THEY HAVE HYDE, MARSHALLTOWN, GOLDBLATT AND SOME CHEAP ONES.
http://www.zorotools.com/s/cn-Drywall%20and%20Plastering%20Tools/c-4406/
ITS AN OPTION
COUPON CODES FOUND AT RETAILMENOT.COM
$20 OFF ORDER OF $75+ (PCMOFF)
MY ORDERS ARRIVE IN 2-3 DAYS


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

kim at All-wall gives 10 off for DWT members, tell him you heard it on DWT


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Order from WallTools instead.
> Because you're a Drywall Talk member you get 10% off.
> And any purchase over $200 you get a free shirt! You can choose between white, black or red. :thumbsup:
> http://www.walltools.com/wall-tools-tee-shirt.html
> ...


glad ya never made a Video of that shirt:jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> glad ya never made a Video of that shirt:jester:


I think that is PT's profile picture on PLENTY OF FISH :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I think that is PT's profile picture on PLENTY OF FISH :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I think that is PT's profile picture on PLENTY OF FISH :whistling2:


wonder is your dwt pic your POF profile pic?


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*All-Wall Coupons*

All-Wall Equipment always offers special discounted pricing to Drywall Talk members, in addition to monthly promotional coupons on qualified purchases!
Drywall Talk members may contact us directly at (800) 929-0927 (in North America) or +1-206.414.7820 (International). Just mention you are a Drywall Talk member at time of order to get your discounts.
You may also email [email protected] directly with items you are interested in purchasing and Kim will be glad to put together the best possible combination of discount, coupons and shipping consideration in a custom quote.
The Tool Dr


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> DONT KNOW IF YOU GUYS KNOW ABOUT ZORO TOOLS, THEY ARE A GOOD SOURCE FOR TONS OF STUFF, I SPENDS HUNDREDS THERE EVERY MONTH (AND SAVE HUNDREDS TOO) AND THERE ARE COUPON CODES + FREE UPS GROUND ON ORDERS OVER $50.
> I JUST LOOKED FOR KNIVES AND THEY HAVE HYDE, MARSHALLTOWN, GOLDBLATT AND SOME CHEAP ONES.
> http://www.zorotools.com/s/cn-Drywall and Plastering Tools/c-4406/
> ITS AN OPTION
> ...


I checked out their website wrenchmonkey4. Not overly impressed with the lack of inventory on their site or the ease of using their website. :yawn:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> I checked out their website wrenchmonkey4. Not overly impressed with the lack of inventory on their site or the ease of using their website. :yawn:


YEAH NOT TOO EASY TO NAVIGATE AND NOT A DRYWALL TOOL STORE BUT THEN AGAIN IM NOT A DRYWALL CONTRACTOR.... I USE EM FOR MISCELLANEOUS HARDWARE AND RAW MATERIALS FOR MACHINING PARTS AND MAKING TOOLING FOR MY LATHE.
JUST THROWING OUT OPTIONS HERE:detective:


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

I was in a hurry since a couple of the tools are a gift for a friend so I went ahead with the order last night but will keep the emailing ahead option in mind next time. I usually order stuff at night so it's usually too late to call....

Bought that crazy offset Advance 10" knife too to mess with, hope it's worth the $24 lol


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Order from WallTools instead.
> Because you're a Drywall Talk member you get 10% off.
> And any purchase over $200 you get a free shirt! You can choose between white, black or red. :thumbsup:
> http://www.walltools.com/wall-tools-tee-shirt.html
> ...


you guys been watching wayyyy to many superhero cartoons


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> you guys been watching wayyyy to many superhero cartoons


Nuh uh! I haven't watched those in like pfftt....at least 2 weeks! :jester:


----------



## DonTay (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks I'm doing the same thing and was looking everywhere for discount codes. Cheers folks.


----------



## Jamie9998 (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks for the coupons, been looking for some like these for a while. Much appreciated guys.

https://www.springfieldconcretecontractor.com


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You need to subscribe to their email and they send the latest advertisements and offers. They don't offer free t-shirt anymore. So if you want the coupons and such you need to get the emails from them.


----------

